# felt bike shops in cen-nor cal



## jugodmyko (Jan 7, 2012)

looking for my first road bike and really looking at felt f85 i live in Turlock and there is no huge selection around here

does any one a great shop they can recomend me going to .. i dont mind going out to bay area...


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I know Cognition Cyclery in Mountain View has them.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Davis Wheelworks sells Felt and a ton of others. You walk in and you feel like you are in a race shop not a Beach Cruiser shop. Absolutely a fantastic shop. http://daviswheelworks.com/ They are on Facebook too. Top grade shop that supports Davis Bike Club and UC Davis Bike Race Team.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Got mine @ Bike Trip in Santa Cruz. Sports Basement in Sunnyvale has F85's in stock as of last weekend. They also had F5's and at least 1 F4, which you should ride side by side with the f85 to compare.


----------



## jugodmyko (Jan 7, 2012)

Ill try and check out sports basement in Sunnyvale ... Is there a difference between
The 2011 and 2012 felt f85


----------



## jugodmyko (Jan 7, 2012)

And ya I'll try and ride those but I really wanna stay around 900 ish so I have extra cash for a few accecaries .. This is my first real rode bike I been riding a 1970 s shwinn continental for a year and it's time for an upgrade


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

FYI everything at Sports Basement is 20% off until it snows in Tahoe except for 2012 Cannnondale bikes.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

And - they may add the additional 10% for Costco and AAA members. They've added it to sales for me before, not sure about this one.


----------



## retrowagen (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you look at Fun Sport Bikes on McHenry Avenue in Modesto? Not a Felt dealer, but a good shop with many good bikes from a few different lines. Excellent service department too.


----------



## jugodmyko (Jan 7, 2012)

i never heard of that store, i been to wheelworks and i keep hearing of econmy shop? 

i found a felt dealer in turlock that will sell them for 920 for the 2012 model , but i would really like to see it in person and get a test drive or get fitted because im not sure if im a 56 or 58...

would it make a big difference if i get the wrong size? say i was a 58 and i bought a 56?


----------



## jugodmyko (Jan 7, 2012)

soooo i tried all the sports basement this weekend... dublin and plesenton ripon and turlock.. no one carries the bike in blue? and i even tried this shop in sf by haight st?


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

You should check out Cycle Masters, if you haven't already. Gary is the man. I'm pretty sure they don't carry Felt bikes, but he can get more than what he has in stock, and you might just find something you like better.


----------



## jugodmyko (Jan 7, 2012)

i been to cycle masters in turlock.. they have the bike for a very good price... but they have to order it. I want to see it and test ride it before i buy it... i want to see it in person first but no one seems to have it.... i tried going to fresno and the surrounding areas yesterday and nothing.


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

Gotcha. Good luck in your search! I've logged my fair share of miles to look at and test bikes that I can't find locally.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

retrowagen said:


> Did you look at Fun Sport Bikes on McHenry Avenue in Modesto? Not a Felt dealer, but a good shop with many good bikes from a few different lines. Excellent service department too.


Fun Sport Bikes is an excellent shop. That's where I got my Cannondale Super Six. 

Also in Turlock right down hwy 99 there's a shop called Cycle Masters that carries the Felt line. And Cycle Masters is an excellent shop. They possibly could score you a good deal on a Felt bike. Check them out!


----------



## Ollieholic (Jul 5, 2011)

If you're ever in the Salinas area former motorcycle racer Doug Chandler owns the shop DC-10 that deals Felt bikes.


----------



## prspect06 (Jul 17, 2008)

Victory Velo in Auburn - about 45 minutes NE of Sacramento.

Jim Felt Lives in Auburn!


----------



## Greg4jc (Feb 7, 2012)

I just bought two felts this weekend in Folsom at Folsom bikes. Great selection and great prices.


----------



## LegendTiForSale (Mar 6, 2012)

There's a place in downtown Palo Alto that is awesome, right on University.


----------



## waterguy (Jun 15, 2006)

Also, Georges Bikes in Ripon carries Felt bikes


----------



## Greg4jc (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow. Did not even know there was a bike shop in ripon. Guess that just costed him about 8000.00 between our friends and ours due to lack of advertising.


----------

